# Mozart: Requiem



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

René Jacobs / Freiburger Barockorchester
Mozart: Requiem

Release Date October 27, 2017
Duration45:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJuly 17, 2017 - July 18, 2017
Recording Location
Teldex Studio, Berlin

3.5R


----------

